# Existing Wall/Fill/Re-open with Arch



## kiwi54 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not hard you you have some experience, you'll find the basic concept at http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/rm_door_window_installing/article/0,,HGTV_3684_1383949,00.html

Just adapt their suggestions to your project.


----------

